# NAPARC meeting in October



## jogri17 (Jun 18, 2009)

Will anyone else be going to the NAPARC meeting in October at Purtian Seminary? I shall be there.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 18, 2009)

What type of issues will be discussed?


----------



## Josiah (Jun 18, 2009)

You can go to the downloads section of the NAPARC site and read the minuets of past meetings. 

 This might be a subject for another thread, but it appears that at the last meeting of NAPARC, when they were voting on recieving the CanRC and PRC into membership to NAPARC, the vote for recieving the CanRC had carried, but it appears that the vote to recieve the PRC did not. Did I miss something?


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 18, 2009)

I put it here because church order is a subjet discussed alot at the meetings. I was not sure where it belongs.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Jun 25, 2009)

I think the Presbyterian Reformed Church didn't get enough "yea" votes to come in. They got no "nay" votes, but a denomination or two ignored them for some reason. It's a shame, but I think they're back up this year.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 25, 2009)

I hope to be there (as a student)...


----------



## sastark (Jun 25, 2009)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> I think the Presbyterian Reformed Church didn't get enough "yea" votes to come in. They got no "nay" votes, but a denomination or two ignored them for some reason. It's a shame, but I think they're back up this year.



Nothing against micro-denominations, but should NAPARC really allow a group of seven churches (one of which is in the U.K.) to have equal membership with denominations the size of the PCA or OPC or ARP or even the much, much smaller RCUS?


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Jun 25, 2009)

The ERQ is smaller than the PRC (though in a smaller land, to be sure). HRC isn't a whole lot bigger. I think it's encouraging that some of the micro-churches are seeking ecumenical relations within the mainstream Reformed community, and I pray this will help promote unity and even (in God's timing) union between those of like faith.


----------



## sastark (Jun 26, 2009)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> The ERQ is smaller than the PRC (though in a smaller land, to be sure). HRC isn't a whole lot bigger. I think it's encouraging that some of the micro-churches are seeking ecumenical relations within the mainstream Reformed community, and I pray this will help promote unity and even (in God's timing) union between those of like faith.



My guess is that the ERQ, though smaller, is viewed as a "more strategic" member of NAPARC. 

The HRC is slightly bigger, in terms of number of congregations, but they also have Dr. Joel Beeke and Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary. Those two factors, I'm assuming, count for a lot. 

Does the Presbyterian Reformed Church have any theologians of note? I'm asking because I really don't know. Are there any noteworthy seminaries affiliated with the PRC? Again, I ask because I don't know.


----------



## akaRevK (Jun 26, 2009)

We had one elder at the ARP Synod describe the Canadian Reformed on the floor as being almost cult-like in regard to their exclusivity. Know one had any knowledge with which to respond. Anyone?


----------



## VanDood (Jun 26, 2009)

"Cult-like" is an exaggeration, they would not have joined NAPARC if that was true. Also, they subscribe fully to the three forms of unity... though they do essentially hold to baptismal regeneration.

Yet they have been known to have a "true church" mentality. They do restrict their members from taking communion in churches of other denominations, even churches that hold to the same confessions.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Jun 28, 2009)

The PRC does not have any famous theologians that I know of. They were partly founded by Prof. John Murray, who though he never left the OPC was a supporter of the PRC.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 28, 2009)

Dr. William Young, 1941 graduate of Westminster, has long been the patriarch and leading theologian of the PRC.

Here is a biographical sketch for him:
Shady Maple: Biographical Sketch of Dr. William Young


----------

